

Gifrocket – Video to GIF for Mac OS X - megalodon
http://www.gifrocket.com

======
minimaxir
This needs a little more information. What are the features of the app? Is
"Drag and Drop a Video and it becomes a GIF" the only functionality? (usually
such apps offer trimming in addition) What is the quality of the output?

~~~
megalodon
The application settings allows changing of output width and three levels of
quality. Tested it once and worked pretty much the way I expected. Trimming is
not included as far as I know. Disclaimer: I am not the author of this app.

